# Router Workshop router table plans



## woodworkerdan (Sep 24, 2004)

Hello;

I watch the Router Workshop most every chance I get. Here on the Texas Upper Gulf Coast, the program shows three or four times a day! I really enjoy watching it.

I was wondering if there are any plans available of the router tables used in the show? Or maybe if anyone besides Bob and Rick have seen the back of the tables?  They look very sturdy and straight forward. I wouldn't mind building one for my shop.

Thank you for any info.

Dan Harriman
Orange, Texas


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

woodworkerdan said:


> Hello;
> 
> I watch the Router Workshop most every chance I get. Here on the Texas Upper Gulf Coast, the program shows three or four times a day! I really enjoy watching it.
> 
> ...


 Check out:
www.oak-park.com

Ed


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

woodworkerdan, I will post a picture of my routertable tonight. I built it using plans I bought from Oak-Park. It is similar to the one Bob and Rick use in the show. Later...


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Oak Park sells the plan for the table used on the show asd well as kits to build one.
Check out thier web site. The back of the table houses the router on the left,
it has a ceter partition with 1/4 inch datos in it, as well as matching 1/4 inch datos on the right hand end. they are for trays to hold bits, guide bushings etc. 

Good Luck with it, Woodnut65


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Woodworkerdan, Oak-Park has a nice set of plans for the table and should include a plan for a bench to set it on. I too would like to see the other side of the "Router Guys" show table, but they will not post one for some reason. I think we should start a poll to see how many besides you and me, would like to see the back side of their table. Just go to the yellow banner at the to the top of this page (Oak-Park.com) and click on it. Bueno suerte as they say in Texas. Dr. Zook


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

*back of oak-park table*

Several people have posted pictures of the oak-park table they built so if you can do without the actual BobandRick table check out:
www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=210

Ed


----------



## garmtn (Mar 11, 2005)

Anyone ever build Norm's router table from the "New Yankee Workshop"?


----------



## Billwolley (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi garmtn,

Yes - I built the Deluxe Router Table from NYW and I love it. I now find the router to be my favorite tool in the workshop. The table was easy to build but the top was tricky. Cutting the miter track, slots for the fence, and the hole for the plate are the hard part. I ruined my first top with "chip-out" on the laminate top and learned to cut everything on the MDF first then route out the necessary areas. The first thing I built with the table was a raised panel door for the table. I thought it would be an appropriate first project for the router table. The table is quite expensive to make but I don't think you'll find a better table anywhere. I put my table on a mobile stand (Rockler) because I have a small workshop. See pictures attached.
Good luck.
Bill


----------



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

I wonder if any of you router heads out there can tell me where I can go to actually download and print plans to build a router table?
Thanx in advance, Woodie


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Billwolley said:


> Hi garmtn,
> 
> Yes - I built the Deluxe Router Table from NYW and I love it. I now find the router to be my favorite tool in the workshop. The table was easy to build but the top was tricky. Cutting the miter track, slots for the fence, and the hole for the plate are the hard part. I ruined my first top with "chip-out" on the laminate top and learned to cut everything on the MDF first then route out the necessary areas. The first thing I built with the table was a raised panel door for the table. I thought it would be an appropriate first project for the router table. The table is quite expensive to make but I don't think you'll find a better table anywhere. I put my table on a mobile stand (Rockler) because I have a small workshop. See pictures attached.
> Good luck.
> Bill



Bill, that is one fine looking table you have there. Norm would be proud. Well done.

Dave 
the "Doctor"


----------



## Billwolley (Feb 7, 2005)

Dr.Zook said:


> Bill, that is one fine looking table you have there. Norm would be proud. Well done.
> 
> Dave
> the "Doctor"


 Thanks Dave,

I'm proud to show off the table that Norm designed. The table makes me look good and it's quite an attraction in my workshop when friends come in. 

Bill


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

*Router Workshop Table*

Here is my table and cabinets built from TRW plans.


scrollwolf


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Cool scrollwolf. Do you have the table mounted to a base and then have it setting on the cabinet? Is this so you can set in on another bench or something? or just more support?


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

A very nice table indeed....great workmanship. Only thing I did not like about Norm's table being that I have an aversion to drawers. So when I built my table I used a side bin with my bits in rows and canted outwards. As a result I can see the bit I want in a single glance. This change allows me to store feather boards and other necessary junk in the space occupied by the router.

Lee


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I really like the "bit at a glance" idea Lee. Is this table is based on a Woodsmith design? I am building two of these right now and it looks very familiar.


----------



## marcusking (Aug 31, 2009)

What about the white plastic jigs that they use as a fence on the router table? Anyone know where to get those? They seem pretty handy.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

The plastic used by TRW for their fence material is ultra-high molecular weight plastic (UHMW). If you want to buy one you can go to Oak Park Enterprises Ltd. - Router Table, Router, Router Bits, Router Jigs, Router Accessories: Home who sells the straight fences as well as the whole TRW tables (and provides free plans for their table). You can also buy the fence with a 1/16" offset between the infeed and outfeed side if you want to use it for jointing. The material is also available in bulk online, if you want to machine your own. UHMW plastic isn't cheap but its very durable and slippery stuff; good for fencing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Marcus

UHMW Plastic Sheets and Strips
http://www.ptreeusa.com/routertableFence.htm
=======


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Billwolley said:


> Hi garmtn,
> 
> Yes - I built the Deluxe Router Table from NYW and I love it. I now find the router to be my favorite tool in the workshop. The table was easy to build but the top was tricky. Cutting the miter track, slots for the fence, and the hole for the plate are the hard part. I ruined my first top with "chip-out" on the laminate top and learned to cut everything on the MDF first then route out the necessary areas. The first thing I built with the table was a raised panel door for the table. I thought it would be an appropriate first project for the router table. The table is quite expensive to make but I don't think you'll find a better table anywhere. I put my table on a mobile stand (Rockler) because I have a small workshop. See pictures attached.
> Good luck.
> Bill


Very well done Bill. This will be my next project. I could use the storage space and a better looking solution like yours.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Billwolley said:


> Hi garmtn,
> 
> Yes - I built the Deluxe Router Table from NYW and I love it. I now find the router to be my favorite tool in the workshop. The table was easy to build but the top was tricky. Cutting the miter track, slots for the fence, and the hole for the plate are the hard part. I ruined my first top with "chip-out" on the laminate top and learned to cut everything on the MDF first then route out the necessary areas. The first thing I built with the table was a raised panel door for the table. I thought it would be an appropriate first project for the router table. The table is quite expensive to make but I don't think you'll find a better table anywhere. I put my table on a mobile stand (Rockler) because I have a small workshop. See pictures attached.
> Good luck.
> Bill


Simply beautiful ! 
I'd take that table over a bench dog steel top ! Excellent work !


----------



## maginty38 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi all , i was wondering is it worth me buying a set of plans as i'm in Ireland and would love to build a table like Rick and bobs but can i get the kits as well, i have a dewalt 625e and am thinking of buying a trend insert plate for bench in my small work shop, couls i use it on the aok plans???
Thanks all love the site..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rowan

You don't need the plans.it's just a simple box..on it's side 
http://op.woodgrainonline.com/table/indexus.html
=======



maginty38 said:


> Hi all , i was wondering is it worth me buying a set of plans as i'm in Ireland and would love to build a table like Rick and bobs but can i get the kits as well, i have a dewalt 625e and am thinking of buying a trend insert plate for bench in my small work shop, couls i use it on the aok plans???
> Thanks all love the site..


----------



## maginty38 (Sep 14, 2009)

great help thanks for the links, i'll post the results after christmas.
Thanks again


----------



## dgoldengoose6 (Feb 11, 2010)

I vote for showing the plans


----------

